

Secrets Behind Managing Techies - wallflower
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/300537/Career_Watch

======
hga
Wow, very good, not the usual BS at all.

Read it to find out why having HR send out a memo that everyone wear shoes was
_an entirely good thing_ ^_^.

